# Trurkeys are strut'in & rutt'in



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Watched about 20 Toms this morning gobbling and strutting like crazy!

[attachment=2:2x5068r5]100_3795a1.jpg[/attachment:2x5068r5]

One thing I have noticed, and found, a ton of turkeys killed by eagles the last few weeks/months. An unusually higher number than past years....

[attachment=1:2x5068r5]100_2919a.jpg[/attachment:2x5068r5]

It's defiantly taking a toll on the turkeys in central Utah...

[attachment=0:2x5068r5]100_2937a.jpg[/attachment:2x5068r5]


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty cool. Well, except for the Eagle kills.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Trurkeys are strut'in & rutt'in*

Eagles and hawks are like coyotes in my eyes. Need some thinning imho


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Eagles and hawks are like coyotes in my eyes. Need some thinning imho


Same here. They have completely depleted the pheasant population in some parts of the state--sorry I know we're talkin turkeys here.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's it! Close the hunt! The eagles have eaten ALL the turkeys!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trurkeys are strut'in & rutt'in*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's it! Close the hunt! The eagles have eaten ALL the turkeys!!!


I've been out in the Wasatch all winter and haven't seen a single turkey. When in the past i would see hundreds. Maybe they should reduce tags. The turkey herd is in serious jeopardy.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > That's it! Close the hunt! The eagles have eaten ALL the turkeys!!!
> ...


OMG mcfly, finally something I agree with you 100% :!:

Here's the problem, Turkey tags are now general season, over the counter..
Cant reduce them when it's state wide with no cap, 
would take some type of an emergency closure.

Turkey numbers in Spanish fork canyon, Diamond fork, hwy 6, south on 89,
Down 60-80% from last spring..........

Might be the first year in 6-7 years plus, our family dose NOT hunt turkeys


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Always doom and gloom with you isn't it goofy?

You guys do know that there were so many turkeys in a lot of theses areas that they trapped and transplanted birds to other areas that didn't have birds, right? 

Turkeys are like coyotes and ****roaches. Once they are established you cant get rid of them. They have one of the highest reproduction success rates in the wild bird kingdom. There are PLENTY of turkeys state wide! Relax!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trurkeys are strut'in & rutt'in*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Always doom and gloom with you isn't it goofy?
> 
> ...


Sorry goof, my comment was tongue and cheek to all your doom and gloom elk threads. So i guess we don't agree afterall.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Marty, sorry I didn't read into your sarcasm. I should have known better!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Trurkeys are strut'in & rutt'in*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Marty, sorry I didn't read into your sarcasm. I should have known better!


It's ok.:grin::grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gloom and doom? Hell NO!

Calling the trends I'm seeing? Hell YES :!: 

Spent the last couple weeks discussing the turkey situation,
Deciding we were glad No LE or Landowner permits this year...
Looks like everyone I know is PASSING on the general permits too....

Will there be turkeys shot this year Tex? Hell yes :!: 
Will there be a few hundred threads on here " Where's the turkeys this year"?
I'll bet so :lol: 

Guess what the good news is Mcfly & Tex?
There lots of bears right now,,, So I've got a bear tag in my pocket this year


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been out all winter and haven't seen ONE bear! You're full of crap! :mrgreen:


----------

